# Adios Los Angeles!



## ironchef (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, without going into too much detail, I'll be moving back to Hawaii this week. I got a job at a hotel, this time in charge of the front of the house as opposed to the kitchen. As Chef Jimmy would probably say, I'll be working for the "dark side" now. 

To make a long story short, I was getting a little burnt out in the kitchen so I figured this wouuld be a good change of scenery, plus I'll get to learn more about what goes on in the front of the house operations, which will be very, very helpful if I ever decide to open up my own place one day. 

I'll defnitely miss the Mexican food since Hawaii has absolutely crap for Mexican restaurants. LA was sure fun though and I do want to go back one day. Maybe it will be to open up a new restaurant? Who knows? We'll see.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2006)

Best wishes on your new venture!

On a selfish note,  I hope the move and new job don't disrupt your posting here.


----------



## amber (Jun 25, 2006)

Does "front of the house" mean the dining area?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, Ironchef, I wish you luck. Which island will you be on? I would love to move to the islands, even for a little while, but, I think if I went, I wouldn't want to come back. LOL.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 25, 2006)

Best of luck, ironchef!  It sounds like it will be an interesting and challenging change for you.  And what a wonderful place to be going back to!  Maybe you and Wasabi can meet!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2006)

_Best of luck, Happy you are following a new dream, just don't leave us without your expertise..Hope all you are looking for is there for you._

_kadesma _


----------



## ironchef (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you for everyone's thoughts!

Amber, yes front of the house refers to the dining room aspect. I won't be completely lost as I was a waiter for a few years in college, and we used to run the dining room in culinary school. Plus, I would always try to involve myself with the waitstaff and restaurant manager wherever I worked. It won't be too much of a stretch.

Texasgirl, I'll be moving back to Oahu.


----------



## amber (Jun 25, 2006)

IC, it's great to be involved in the dining area actually!  You get to know your clientele.  Plus, who wouldnt love living on Oahu! So your ultimate goal seems to be living in LA and opening a restaurant there, which sounds great.  

Hope to see you back on DC soon once you make your move.  Oh and I love seeing your photos of foods you cook, so next time maybe it will be photos of Hawaii, and the dining area


----------



## ironchef (Jun 25, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> IC, it's great to be involved in the dining area actually! You get to know your clientele. Plus, who wouldnt love living on Oahu! So your ultimate goal seems to be living in LA and opening a restaurant there, which sounds great.
> 
> Hope to see you back on DC soon once you make your move. Oh and I love seeing your photos of foods you cook, so next time maybe it will be photos of Hawaii, and the dining area


 
I think if I had my ultimate location to open up a restaurant, I would choose somewhere in North Central California like Carmel or Pacific Grove, mainly because it is near the ocean although Sonoma would be nice since Sonoma county stretches all the way until the ocean and they do have some quaint beach towns there. But, location also includes clientele and I think my food may be more suited to the clientele that a city like Los Angeles, SF, Seattle, etc. gets.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2006)

Best luck, IC. I'm confident you'll do very well.


----------



## Dina (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations!  You are moving to an awsome place anyway and you can always come back to silicone capitol!  Keep us posted on how your new job goes.


----------



## corazon (Jun 26, 2006)

Best of luck to you Ironchef!  We'll see you when you get settled.  I see Hawaii in my mind's eye right now and I'm smiling just thinking of it.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jun 26, 2006)

Good luck buddy, i can't believe you are leaving the kitchen but anyone that works in this industry understands the "burned out" aspect of the kitchen. You'll be back, but it is definately good to get a break not to mention learning more, after all that s what it's all about!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 26, 2006)

Congratulations for the new exciting opportunity and the fresh new page in your own journey, IC!!  You are a talented guy, I wish you all the best, and I hope one day, not only your being able to go back to LA, you will be able to visit, see and experience many many different places in the world to enhance your life!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 27, 2006)

sounds good, ironchef.  Hope your move doesn't mean we are losing you in this little family.  I always get inspired by and get good advice from you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Best wishes to you with your new job. I hope you continue to post here - I enjoy your company!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks again. I've actually worked at this hotel in past as a line cook about 3 years ago. My position is going to be similar to my _Chef Tournant_ position that I have now, in the sense that I will be floating around the various restaurant outlets and I won't be assigned just one particular location. I fly out in a few hours and arrive in Honolulu at around 8:30ish HST.


----------



## Dove (Jun 27, 2006)

Good for you and good luck !! 
Hawaii was your home when we first met on line here on DC. (If my memory serves me right..LOL ) At that time you worked at a beautiful Hotel.
Dove


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2006)

WHAT?!!! Trading in drive-by shootings, daily freeway police-pursuits and smog for living on a tropical island & a paycheck? What one has to sacrifice for one's career. j/k. Good luck, IC. La-La land will (hopefully) still be here when you get back. Not easy to pull up stakes and relocate. I admire your courage.  

Toodles for now.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 28, 2006)

Well...back home. I'll be staying at my parent's house for awhile until I can find my own place. Rent here is through the roof right now so I'm not going to be in any rush I think. 

Right now it's 88 degree, sunny, nice breeze. Here's the view from the deck at my parent's house. Doesn't look like the atypical paradise does it?


----------



## wasabi (Jun 28, 2006)

And here's the view from My parents back yard. Welcome back Ironchef, and good luck with your new job.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 28, 2006)

Wasabi, looks like somewhere in Ewa Beach? 

I've lived next to the ocean my whole life. Even in LA, a few blocks down from my place was this:


----------



## wasabi (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, my parents have a home in Ewa Beach. I feel the same way, I must be near the ocean, and the white sands and blue water of Hawaii calms my soul.


----------



## middie (Jun 28, 2006)

IronChef congratulations. Hope it all goes very well for you. But don't leave without me !!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna go too !!!!!


----------



## jkath (Jun 28, 2006)

Ironchef: congrats on the beautiful move! I'm really excited for you, especially since I'm sure you don't miss this "lovely" smoggy 101 degree weather we had today! I'm still hoping you get to be a TC personality, so please make sure to email your current info to them. (I'm SURE you'd be an awesome contender!!)
Enjoy the soft hawaiian breezes and sip a tropical drink (with the little umbrella of course!) for us once in a while, won't you?


----------



## BigJim (Jun 28, 2006)

Ironchef good luck to you and your new adventure. when you get tired of 
that place come on back  california and open your own mexican place in Monterey, that by the ocean its beautiful and you can have food and the
way you would like it. take care and good luck.....


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey IC, how's the new job going?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 27, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> And here's the view from My parents back yard. Welcome back Ironchef, and good luck with your new job.


 
Goodness, they can view the famous Diamond Head from their house??  They should operate a B&B they will have it made!!

How lucky you are, and IC, too... I would love to have a home beside an ocean!!


----------



## cara (Jul 27, 2006)

all the best for the new challenge ;o)


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> Hey IC, how's the new job going?


 
So far so good. We've been getting slammed with the summertime guests. We have a huge convention coming in next week--The American Bar Association. It's going to be crazy because they're already making lots of reservations in the restaurants for parties of 12-20+.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> all the best for the new challenge ;o)


 
Thank you...so far so good.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> How lucky you are, and IC, too... I would love to have a home beside an ocean!!


 
That actually wouldn't be that far of a reach for you since Italy is surrounded on three sides by water. You could always move to Sardinha or Sicily too.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like a challenging work gig but the home life definately is worth it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 27, 2006)

Best of luck to you!  Hope its everything and more!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 27, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> That actually wouldn't be that far of a reach for you since Italy is surrounded on three sides by water. You could always move to *Sardinha* or Sicily too.


 
Sardinha?? Do you speak Portuguese??  Just kidding, yeah, I actually dream of moving to Sardinia, where I have been to a few times already... the sea there is just incredible, and I hear the similar things about Sicily, where I would love to have a holiday some day soon... right now it is difficult to move away from Rome because of the job of Cristiano, but maybe when he retires, that may be a very possible option!! 

Sounds like you are being a real busy bee there, I hope you can sneak in a little time to relax and have fun in the beach!!  But I am glad to hear you are doing well with your new assignment!!


----------

